
The "Useless Ethereum" Token Crowdsale Netted $300K - elmar
https://themerkle.com/the-useless-ethereum-token-crowdsale-netted-300k/
======
Nuzzerino
I wonder how many of these speculative investments were for the sole and
explicit purpose of betting that other people would invest out of stupidity?

------
elmar
I expect they will not have problems with the SEC.

